# Planted 3 Gallon Tank!



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey!
Thought I would show my planted 3 gallon tank :-D I love it! These pictures are before 2 of the plants died, due to lack of lighting :-( Hoping to do more planted tanks, with better lighting ;-)

Very happy with it! And so is Maize :-D I can't believe how fast it cycled, and so far it's stayed perfectly cycled for 3 weeks.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice tank!

The java fern in the front left, shouldn't be planted though, it should rather be tied to a big rock or driftwood or left floating. Having it planted can make it rot.


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

Love how you did the pot pouring out the white gravel it is a super nice touch that would draw you to the tank from anywhere in the room.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

kfryman said:


> Nice tank!
> 
> The java fern in the front left, shouldn't be planted though, it should rather be tied to a big rock or driftwood or left floating. Having it planted can make it rot.


Oh! Thanks  Can't believe I didn't know that... I will let it float.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice tank. I also like the way the white gravel "spills" onto the black substrate.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

At first I though "why are there marshmellows in the tank" LOL

looks good


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

I actually took the white stones from my cycled 15 gallon tank, as to cycle the 3 gallon faster! Worked like a charm :-D


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Very nice love it !!!! How long did it take to cycle ?


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

1 day :shock: I was in disbelief! So I checked the water parameters 2 times a week for 3 weeks before I added my fish. And it's still perfect over 8 weeks later! :-D


----------

